# First time fostering



## JulieK1967 (May 29, 2011)

We're about to take the plunge into fostering for the group from which we adopted Molly. I'm very excited about it and I want to do as good a job as possible so I'd love some suggestions/advice for the first timer, especially about classic rookie mistakes, which I'd like to avoid. So let's hear from you, experienced fosters, what should I definitely do or not do to make this a smooth transition both for the foster as well as for Molly.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Get everything in writing for the terms of who pays for what, who is responsible for what (food, meds, damages, LIABILITY etc), what happens if the dog doesn't work in your home, what if you go on vacation, what if you have an emergency etc.

Get a crate and set up a sort of secluded area for the foster. If you are getting a foster direct from a shelter, I highly recommend a week's quarantine. A crate and rotate type plan for the first week or two, aside from reducing the chance of sharing kennel cough etc, also helps the foster adjust to your home in a less overwhelming way. 

Double up on collars or harnesses. Basically you want something escape proof. A martingale collar is good, a harness with a second clip to a martingale collar is good. A flat collar with a choke chain back-up works too (the choke will not engage unless the dog slips the flat collar). Something along those lines.

Assume all new dogs are escape artists. Have the dog drag a leash even in a fenced yard for the first 1-2 weeks. Of course no off-leash time outside of a fenced area. 

No dog parks unless explicitly authorized and encouraged by the rescue. Huge liability there for brand new rescue dogs. 

Feed a good midrange food to start. Sometimes they've been eating such cheap stuff that jumping into the highest protein, higher fat category is really upsetting to their tummies. I prefer a basic chicken and rice type formula around 26-28% protein for the fosters. Affordable, simple, also easy for a new owner to purchase and afford at least in the beginning until they pick their own food. 

Introduce the dogs in a neutral area with 2 adult handlers. Walk them for a bit and then if you have a fenced space available, drop leashes and let them interact naturally. 

Make sure to have special "Molly Time" so she doesn't feel too stressed by the additional dog and disruption of her routine. Just an extra long solo walk or a trip to a favorite pet store each week can be enough.

I suggest getting a new foster on weekend if possible. The best is to get a dog on a Saturday A.M. and have 2 full days off work and 1 full night where it doesn't matter if the dog barks or howls or screams or whatever all night. 

Check for fleas and ticks before the dog comes inside your house. Have some Capstar around to treat in case of fleas.

Can't think of anything else right now but I've been fostering about 2 years with some pretty nutty/energetic/special dogs, so I might be able to answer questions.


----------



## JulieK1967 (May 29, 2011)

Thank you so much for all this information! You're awesome to take so much time for me. They're going to ease me into the program with a 1.5 year old JRT mix who is beautiful but for some reason hasn't been getting any interest at their adoption fairs. She's been to the vet recently, is up to date on all vax & is flea free. She comes from a hoarder situation and started off fearful but she's apparently coming out of her shell & making great strides with accepting new people. She's been doing well with the other dogs in the home she's in but the current foster doesn't have time to do much training so my job will be to do basic obedience to hopefully make her more adoptable. I'm sure I'll have LOTS of questions once she's here but I like to be prepared so the suggestions about the double collars & is super helpful. I definitely wouldn't have thought of that. 

What about walking the two dogs together? I assume for the first week or so they should be walked separately and then gradually build up to dual walks? In terms of the crate, she's doing well with the crate in her current foster home so we'll definitely continue with that. I had thought the family room would be a good place but maybe that would be too chaotic for her & the master bedroom would be better, more secluded & quiet.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

I start walks with both dogs after 1-2 weeks. I make sure the new dog can walk decently without overreacting to stimulus on the average neighborhood walk. If you can, walking the first few walks with two people is much better. I generally just jump right in and my dog is pretty well versed by now that I expect him to ignore the foster on the walk. Having a solid "Wait" and "Walk" or "go on" command for your own dog is very useful. 

Yes, I think a quiet place for her crate is best to start with.

Find out what the rescue allows and/or expects in terms of advertising your foster. Is it okay to put flyers up in pet stores? Coffee shops and other non-pet local stores? (My hair salon lets me advertise my fosters, as an example of a local high traffic venue). Can you send them photos to put on petfinder? Any restrictions to sharing on facebook?


----------



## JulieK1967 (May 29, 2011)

Shell said:


> I start walks with both dogs after 1-2 weeks. I make sure the new dog can walk decently without overreacting to stimulus on the average neighborhood walk. If you can, walking the first few walks with two people is much better. I generally just jump right in and my dog is pretty well versed by now that I expect him to ignore the foster on the walk. Having a solid "Wait" and "Walk" or "go on" command for your own dog is very useful.
> 
> Yes, I think a quiet place for her crate is best to start with.
> 
> Find out what the rescue allows and/or expects in terms of advertising your foster. Is it okay to put flyers up in pet stores? Coffee shops and other non-pet local stores? (My hair salon lets me advertise my fosters, as an example of a local high traffic venue). Can you send them photos to put on petfinder? Any restrictions to sharing on facebook?


Again, lots of stuff I never would have thought of. Thanks very much!


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Find out what the procedure is for an emergency vet visit. Who to call, where to take the dog, what if it is after hours, and such.

It sounds like you're going to start off with a fairly easy dog. The dog should at least have basic housetraining and it is nice to get a dog from another foster home (assuming it is a decent one) that is UTD on vaccines and preventatives. It adds some peace of mind for the health of your own dog. 

Get something that says "Adopt Me" for walks. I have these little leash covers that are like 10 inch long fabric tubes imprinted on both sides with 'Adopt Me" that slip over the leash. Bandannas are popular and most pet stores have them for a couple bucks and a lot of dog related events have them available for free (usually logo'd with Purina or another sponsor.) I've also used a child's play apron from the dollar store as an adopt me vest/cape. Just used a sharpie to write on it.


----------



## JulieK1967 (May 29, 2011)

Shell said:


> Find out what the procedure is for an emergency vet visit. Who to call, where to take the dog, what if it is after hours, and such.
> 
> It sounds like you're going to start off with a fairly easy dog. The dog should at least have basic housetraining and it is nice to get a dog from another foster home (assuming it is a decent one) that is UTD on vaccines and preventatives. It adds some peace of mind for the health of your own dog.
> 
> Get something that says "Adopt Me" for walks. I have these little leash covers that are like 10 inch long fabric tubes imprinted on both sides with 'Adopt Me" that slip over the leash. Bandannas are popular and most pet stores have them for a couple bucks and a lot of dog related events have them available for free (usually logo'd with Purina or another sponsor.) I've also used a child's play apron from the dollar store as an adopt me vest/cape. Just used a sharpie to write on it.


Great ideas, thanks! 

Here's an interesting twist: the foster's name is...wait for it...Molly! I'm assuming I'm going to have to change that. How can you have dogs with the same name? I can't imagine the confusion, lol. I've read that's fairly simple to do a name change with a dog but won't it complicate things if we are still calling out the name "Molly" for my Molly?


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Depends on whether she knows her name or not. If she responds well to Molly, she may come when you call your Molly or act on a command preceded by "Molly" but I wouldn't be surprised if she doesn't know her name. 
In which case you just pick a name and say it and when she looks at you, give her a treat. Over and over and over.


----------



## JulieK1967 (May 29, 2011)

Shell said:


> Depends on whether she knows her name or not. If she responds well to Molly, she may come when you call your Molly or act on a command preceded by "Molly" but I wouldn't be surprised if she doesn't know her name.
> In which case you just pick a name and say it and when she looks at you, give her a treat. Over and over and over.


Great, thank you!


----------



## JulieK1967 (May 29, 2011)

You've been so generous with your advice & I thought you'd like to hear how it's going. We picked up Emma, as we're calling her, this morning & she's been doing very well. I'm not working currently so a weekend pick up didn't matter so much for us. We spent a little time with her before loading her into the car in her crate & she mostly slept unconcernedly for the 45 min ride home. Once home, we let her take her time coming out of the crate & eventually got her outside to the backyard where she sniffed around & then we brought Molly in. They sniffed around each other a little and then basically ignored each other. She's shadowing me like crazy and is more wary of my husband so he's steering clear & just tossing treats to her occasionally. She was fine with the man in her last foster home so we think she'll warm up if given time. I am going to have to avoid leaving toys around. She has already found Molly's favorite toy & took it to her own crate. I've taken her for a solo walk & she did very well. She's VERY eager to please and she picked up on "stop" at corners and "okay" (to move on) pretty quickly. She wouldn't take any treats during the walk and seemed content to receive praise for walking nicely & stopping when I asked. 

She and Molly have mostly ignored each other but Molly is not too thrilled about her being here. She's growled a few times when Emma has gotten too close & she seems somewhat overwhelmed by a new dog. I'll watch them closely and definitely not leave them alone together.


----------

